# Holden Beach Crabbing



## Holdenbeachross (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey all! Im headed out to Holden Beach in a week and looking to catch some blue crab and was looking for some help. Ive previously had mild success using chicken on a string but many were small. Not sure where in the ICW i was. Was wondering where some spots might be along there where I may have some success. (Specifics may be useful as im not familiar with the area). Also, has anyone ever tried using a crab snare with a pole to land blue crab? I like using snares to catch Dungeness crabs.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Try at the end of Sailfish, there is a public park right on the ICW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

we've had good success at Holden. Size is going to be mostly about luck I think. Here is my method:

Get about 8-10 pieces of 1"x1" wide by 6' long or so pieces of strip pine . On the top of that, tie about 15' of cotton twine. onto the cotton twine, tie on one of those weighted crab bait clips.

You will need a long handled crab net and a cooler

Go out in the sound while the tide is moving in one direction or another, this doesn't work well at slack tide.

Set your poles into the mud about 8' apart from each other in a line perpendicular to the flow of the tide.

Bait each pole with a chicken neck and toss the line out. After all are baited, you should have a line of poles with twine pointed out all in the same direction, downstream from the poles.

This is a three man(or kid) operation: One is the bait puller, one is the net man, and one holds the cooler.

Start at pole one and slowly pull bait in, at the first sign of color, the net man comes underneath the bait with the net, The cooler man opens the lid of the cooler, net man dumps crab into cooler.

Move on to the next pole and repeat. By the time you get to the last pole, there will be a crab on the first one.

You can fill a cooler in fifteen minutes doing this if you have a good puller and net man


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## PamunkeyMoon (Apr 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> we've had good success at Holden. Size is going to be mostly about luck I think. Here is my method:
> 
> Get about 8-10 pieces of 1"x1" wide by 6' long or so pieces of strip pine . On the top of that, tie about 15' of cotton twine. onto the cotton twine, tie on one of those weighted crab bait clips.
> 
> ...


Are you still crabbing?


----------

